# Can a kerosine stove be used indoors?



## Daydreamer7102 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You would want to have plenty of ventilation, and be wary of fumes or exhaust accumulating in low area. So, what do you consider inside?


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

yes, extremely dangerous without proper ventilation!


----------



## Virgil (Sep 29, 2009)

Don't do it without a vented exhaust system... The health risks particularly to young children and the elderly is not worth it... If you have no other heating options I would consider moving south...


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

If you're going to operate any liquid-fueled appliance indoors, position a CO detector like this one nearby.
http://www.homedepot.com/s/carbon%20monoxide%20alarm?NCNI-5 

I had a Corona kerosene heater that produced CO when it wasn't operating at it's best. My detector warned me of that. That was after I noticed having bad headaches.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

So long as you have a CO detector it should be okay.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Many Amish families use these types of stoves I wonder if they are made safer for them for daily use. Could not understand why they didn't just use propane and the answer to me was..."just isn't our way"..??


----------

